# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  الدبلوماسية تاريخ ومفاهيم

## جاسر

الدبلوماسية تاريخ ومفاهيم


بقلم الدكتور حنا عيسى - أستاذ القانون الدولي

اصل كلمة الدبلوماسية يونانية، اشتقت من كلمة دبلوم أو دبلون، ومعناها طبق أو طوى أو ثنى، حيث قال شيشرون عن الدبلوماسية عام 106-43 ق.م، "إن استخدام كلمة دبلوما بمعنى التوصية الرسمية التي تعطي للإفراد الذين يأتون إلى البلاد الرومانية وكانوا يحملونها معهم ليسمح لهم بالمرور وليكونوا موضوع رعاية خاصة".

انتقلت الدبلوماسية اليونانية إلى اللاتينية والى اللغات الأخرى الأوروبية، ثم إلى اللغة العربية، فالدبلوماسية في اللاتينية تعني الشهادة الرسمية أو الوثيقة التي تتضمن صفة المبعوث الموفد بها, والتوصيات الصادرة بشأنه من الحاكم. ويقصد تقديمه وحسن استقباله أو تسيير انتقاله بين الأقاليم المختلفة وكانت هذه الشهادات أو الوثائق عبارة عن أوراق تمسكها قطع من الحديد تسمى (دبلوما).

أما المعنى الثاني الذي استعمله الرومان لكلمة دبلوماسية والذي يفيد عن طباع المبعوث أو السفير، وقصدت باللاتينية (بمعنى الرجل المنافق ذي الوجهين). والدبلوماسية بالمفهوم الفرنسي تعني مبعوث أو مفوض أي الشخص الذي يرسل في مهمة.

كما أن الأسبان كانوا أول من استخدم كلمة سفارة أو سفير بعد نقلها عن التعبير الكنسي بمعنى الخادم أو السفارة.

واتسع مفهوم الدبلوماسية وأصبحت تستعمل في عدة معان، منها معنى المهنة، ومعنى المفاوضات، والدهاء و الكياسة، والسياسة الخارجية.

الدبلوماسية في اللغة العربية كانت كلمة كتاب للتعبير عن الوثيقة التي يتبادلها أصحاب السلطة بينهم والتي تمنح حاملها مزايا الحماية والأمان، وكلمة سفارة تستخدم عند العرب بمعنى الرسالة، أي التوجه والانطلاق إلى القوم, بغية التفاوض، وتشتق كلمة سفارة من سفر أو (أسفر بين القوم إذا أصلح) و  (كلمة سفير هو يمشي بين القوم في الصلح أو بين رجلين).

مفهوم الدبلوماسية
معاوية بن أبي سفيان يقول"لو أن بيني وبين الناس شعرة لما قطعتها أن أرخوها شددتها وان شددتها أرخيتها"، وارنست ساتو"أن الدبلوماسية هي استعمال الذكاء والكياسة في إدارة العلاقات الرسمية بين حكومة الدول المستقلة"، ويقول شارك كالفو "هي علم العلاقات القائمة بين الدول، هي علم  العلاقات أو فن المفاوضات"، أما هارولد نيكلسون "هي إدارة العلاقات الدولية عن طريق المفاوضات".

ويقول د.عدنان البكري "هي عملية سياسية تستخدمها الدولة في تنفيذ سياستها الخارجية  مع الدول والأشخاص الدوليين الآخرين وإدارة علاقاتها الرسمية بعضها مع بعض ضمن النظام الدولي"، ومأمون الحموي "هي ممارسة عملية لتسيير شؤون الدولة الخارجية وهي علم وفن".


-         الدبلوماسية والقانون الدبلوماسي
يقول فودريه "القانون الدبلوماسي هو ذلك الفرع من القانون الدولي الذي يتناول بصفة خاصة   تنسيق العلاقات الخارجية للدول"، ويقول جينيه "هو فرع من القانون العام الذي يهتم بصورة خاصة بممارسة وتقنين العلاقات الخارجية للدول وصيغ تمثيلها في الخارج وإدارة الشؤون الدولية وطريقة قيادة المفاوضات".

-   الدبلوماسية و التاريخ الدبلوماسي  
الدبلوماسية القديمة وأهمها البدائية (القبلية)، وفئتها الأولى تقول، (بلاغا "يرجح تاريخ الدبلوماسية إلى الكرسي البابوي، حيث كانت الخطوة الأولى في ايطاليا"، ويقول موات "أن الدبلوماسية بدأت عام 1451م في نهاية حروب ألمائة عام"، ويقول هت "بدأت مع القرن العشرين أي مرحلة الدبلوماسية العلنية".

أما الفئة الثانية تقول نشأة الدبلوماسية بنشأة المجتمع وتطوره، حيث نيوملن "ان التاريخ يذكر أن القبائل البدائية والجماعات البشرية الأولى قد عرفت الحرب و السلم وأجراء الصلح"، ويقول دوليل "ظهرت آثارها على الألواح الأشورية وفي التاريخ الصيني والهندي و الإغريقي والروماني، ولكن لا صلة مباشرة بين النظام الحديث وبين إرسال الكنيسة الرومانية الوسطى للمبعوثين".

إن تطور العلاقات الاجتماعية داخل المجتمع القبلي أدى إلى بروز بعض القواعد والأغراض أهمها كانت أن البعثات الدبلوماسية تنشأ عند الإعلان عن تولي زعيم جديد للسلطة، أيضا أنه كان إرسال البعثات والسفراء يجري بهدف القيام بالاتصال والبحث من اجل المصاهرة و الزواج، وأن غاية البعثات تطوير العلاقات الودية والنبذ والدعوة للمفاوضات وعقد الصلح والاحتفال بإرساء قواعد السلام، إضافة أن البعثات الدبلوماسية كانت تقوم بدور في إعلان الحرب أو التهديد بها.

حلف الفضول
كانت القبائل العربية في العصر الجاهلي تعقد حلف لنصرة المظلوم إذا ظلم، وهو عقد لحماية زائري مكة و الحج إليها .

-      الدبلوماسية في  حضارة الشرق الأوسط  القديمة  حضارة الفراعنة, وحضارة الرافدين
 مصر كانت تتبع قواعد انتهاج سياسة خارجية قائمة على مبدأ توازن القوى، واكتشفت بها مجموعة من الرسائل الدبلوماسية بلغ عددها 360 يوميا من الصلصال، وهي عبارة عن المراسلات الدبلوماسية المتبادلة بين فراعنة الأسرة الثامنة عشر، التي حكمت مصر القرنين الخامس و الرابع عشر، وملوك  بابل والحثيين وسوريا وفلسطين، ومعظمها كان مكتوبا باللغة البابلية لغة العصر الدبلوماسية، وهذا ما تؤكده معاهدة قادش بين الفراعنة والحثيين   سنة 1279 ق.م.

وتبرز أهمية هذه المعاهدة في تاريخ العلاقات الدولية في ثلاثة أمور، حيث أنها تعتبر أقدم وثيقة حتى ألان في تاريخ القانون الدولي، وأنها بقيت حتى العصور الوسطى النموذج المتبع في صياغة المعاهدات لما تضمنه من مقدمات ومتن وختام، وأنها ترسم لنا صورة صادقة عن أوضاع المماليك في الشرق القديم وعن كيفية انصهار الدولة بشخص الحاكم أو الملك.


-         الدبلوماسية في حضارة الشرق القديم الهند الصينية
فضل الفيلسوف شينغ اللجوء إلى استخدام السلمية على الوسائل الحربية، فالدبلوماسية الهندية من خلال كتب الهند المقدسة او قانون مانو الذي يتضمن بعض القواعد الخاصة بالسياسية الخارجية والسفراء و شؤون الحكم, أهمها اختيار السفراء وصفاتهم، وان تقوم العلاقات الخارجية على عاتق السفير، وفي مجال التفاوض، يجب على السفير أن يفطن إلى أهداف الملك الأجنبي من خلال بعض الإشارات والحركات المتعلقة بالحاكم.

-         الدبلوماسية في عهد الإغريق
يقول نيكلسون أن الإغريق طوروا نظما دقيقة للاتصال الدبلوماسي، حيث عرفوا مبدأ التسوية بالتراضي أو المصالحة، وعرفوا الاتفاق أي الهدنة المحلية المؤقتة.

وقد تميزت أساليب الدبلوماسية في عهد الإغريق بثلاث مراحل، أولها مرحلة المنادين أو حملة الأعلام البيضاء التي أسبغت على هؤلاء سلطات شبه دينية، حيثّ كان الدبلوماسي المنادي يستخدم كرسول لإعلان رغبة السيد او الملك حول موضوع معين و التفاوض بشان بعض الأمور، وثانيها مرحلة الخطباء، وهي مرحلة الدبلوماسي الخطيب، وثالثها مرحلة ازدهار حضارة الدولة المد نية (مبدأ الحصانات).

وتميز الأسلوب والممارسة الدبلوماسية عند الإغريق بعدة خصائص أهمها عدم وجود ممثلين دائمين، وأن الديمقراطية الإغريقية كانت تضع مبعوثيها موضع الشك دائما، والسفراء يحملون تصريحات السفر و الانتقال عبر البلدان، وكان للسفراء حصانات وامتيازات لا يخضعون لسلطة القضاء المدني والجنائي المحلي في البلد الموفد إليه، وكان يحرم على السفراء قبول الهدايا، ومن ابرز ما يحرمه اليونان في تاريخ العلاقات الدولية هو نظام القناصل.

-         الدبلوماسية في عهد الرومان
ورث الرومان عن الإغريق بعضا من التقاليد والقواعد الدبلوماسية، ووصلت العلاقات الدبلوماسية مرحلة من التطور والانتظام من خلال المؤتمرات، ولجأت روما إلى رفض فكرة المفاوضة والدخول في معاهدات وتحالفات بين روما وغيرها من المدن، وكان أفضل ما ابتدعته الرومان مبدأ (سحق خصمهم العنيد والصفح عمن يخضع لهم).

آثار العقلية الرومانية القانونية وغلبتها على الأسلوب الدبلوماسي  هي أن الرومان عرفوا المعاهدات وصياغتها وأشكالها، وبرزت الفعلية من خلال تلاشي العادات الدينية وتلاشي القانون المقدس ومسألة القسم في تنفيذ المعاهدات أمام قانون الشعوب، ونشأ قانون الأجانب.

-         الدبلوماسية في عهد البيزنطيين
كانت الدبلوماسية أكثر مهارة في استخدام الدبلوماسية وممارستها، واتبع البيزنطيون أسلوب التفاوض، وفض الخلافات بحد السيف وحده لا يكفي،  وابتكروا ثلاثة أساليب هي ساسة إضعاف للشعوب و القبائل البرابرة من خلال نشر التفرقة وذلك بهدف تقوية وحدتهم الداخلية، وشراء صداقة الشعوب والقبائل المجاورة بطريق الرشوة والهدايا، وإدخال اكبر عدد ممكن في الديانة المسيحية.

تميزت الممارسة والأسلوب الدبلوماسي عندهم، حيث اعتمد البيزنطيون على فن المفاوضة، واعتمدوا على الأسلوب الدبلوماسي المراقب بدل الدبلوماسي الخطيب، وانشاؤ في القسطنطينية ديوانا خاصا للشؤون الخارجية قام بتدريب المفاوضين المحترمين الذين يقومون بأعمال السفارة لدى الدول الأجنبية، وأهداف السفارات البيزنطية هو إن تقوم بإعداد تقارير عن الأوضاع الداخلية في البلاد الموفد إليها، والاهتمام الزائد بالمراسم وإجراءات الضيافة وحسن الضيافة والاستقبال.

----------

